# Looking for a good employee in CT



## SIdrywall (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking for a good employee in Connecticut, requirements are as follows-

~Taping experience of at least 5 years
~Some experience in Sheetrocking
~Some experience in metal framing
~A reliable vehicle
~Willing to travel
~Hard working
~Timeliness 
~Clean appearance

Please email [email protected] or call 860-877-3074


----------

